# Interesting perches



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone ever see these or similar?


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Arrongreen123- if your talking about the perches on the left, yes. They are use usually for show birds with large feathers on their feet designed to keep their feet clean. Hence the small round perch that they stand on with feathers overhanging. At least that is what I've been told. Yours in sport-Nick.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I have seen those perches but not that exaggerated. That spray in insulation in there would scare me. My chickens used to seek chunks of that when I was doing some demo on my house and they would peck the crap out of it and swallow it all. I had to bag every piece of it for the dump or they would find it and eat it. That couldn't have been good for them, lol.


----------



## pigeon1977 (Nov 10, 2012)

Foys pigeon supplies sells them


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They look good. I agee with Zippy about insulation & birds maybe getting into it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen those for show fantails before... I think they would be nice for any breed though... love the box perch unit.


----------

